# Bracebridge Pumping Station, Worksop, September 2016



## HughieD (Sep 4, 2016)

Think this is the Derelict Places debut for this wonderful bit of Victoriana.

The History:

Built in 1881 Bracebridge Pumping Station was part of Worksop's new sewage system. It used two steam-driven beam engines (together with a travelling crane) to pump the sewage to the effluent processing facility. The engine was coal-fired, with the coal being brought in from nearby Shireoaks Colliery by boat via the Chesterfield Canal. Like many Victorian pumping stations it was built with no little style, designed in an Italian Romanesque style including ornate cast-iron columns and a spiral staircase. Apparently these remain inside (the columns are most definitely visible on external view).

Now Grade II Listed, the building along with 1.33 acres of land is currently on the market with Mellor & Beer of Worksop. It has planning consent for a 2/3 Storey extension and alterations to provide 24 flats (two of which would be in the pump-house itself). 

The Explore:

A bit of a spur-of-the-moment explore as I was passing through Worksop. Easy enough to get into the site but not the pumping station itself as all of the entrances have all been breeze-blocked up. There was a rope tied to one of the far-sided windows. It would have then been a matter of squeezing through one of the iron window frames. Not feeling quite up to this challenge I contented myself with external views of this very stylish Victorian creation.

The pictures:


img7717 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7718 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7732 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7719 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7720 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7722 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7723 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7725 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7726 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7729 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7728 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## andylen (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice set there, Thanks for sharing, well taken.


----------



## degenerate (Sep 5, 2016)

Lovely Hughie! Looks like a magnificent building


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow !! Thats lovely, thanx for posting !


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2016)

That looks a beautiful building 
Nice work Hughie


----------



## krela (Sep 5, 2016)

Such a beauty!


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 5, 2016)

That's beautiful mate, nice one!


----------



## smiler (Sep 5, 2016)

That's a bit good Hughie, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2016)

What a beautiful building! 
What you need is a ladder...  
Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Sep 5, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> What a beautiful building!
> What you need is a ladder...
> Great photos, thanks for sharing



Cheers mate...and yes, one of those telescopic ladders is exactly what I need (or longer legs+arms)


----------



## Rubex (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautifully photographed HughieD


----------



## shatners (Sep 6, 2016)

Nicely done Hughie


----------



## Conrad (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful brick work, nicely done.


----------

